# Do I need voltage converter using USA TV in UK?



## TeachMeHowToFugly (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Have been a long time reader of these forums but today have a problem of my own.

Just received a 50inch LED TV from USA, and I was on the internet about to buy a travel adapter so I can use it with a UK plug socket, but then amazon recommended me a "step-down converter" for USA electronics used in the UK.

Do I really need one of these? Will it damage the TV if I don't get one?

Many thanks

PS. If I do actually need one, what is the difference between a

Stepdown 240/120v Transformer USA to UK 100VA and a Stepdown 240/120v Transformer USA to UK 45VA

(For reference, this is the TV in question) http://www.elementelectronics.com/products/eleft502/


----------



## MRCL (Dec 11, 2013)

US operates on 120V and the UK on 230V. You would need a step-down converter IF the TV is rated for 120V only. I haven't found information on this on the TVs manual. It says somethin about a sticker on the back containing this info. If taht sticker says the TV can handle UK voltage, you're fine.
Now, I'm not entirely sure but I'll give you an example: Japan uses 100V, Switzerland 220V. I need a step-down converter for my Japanese Gamecube console, otherwise it goes poof. By that logic it would be wise to have a step-down converter in the power chain for your TV.


Difference 100VA to 45VA is the wattage the converter can handle as far as I can gather, don't quote me on it tough.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 11, 2013)

Check the back of your tv, it will tell you whether you need a converter or just get a power cable which fits the 240v input.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 11, 2013)

Just checked the manual and it says nothing about supporting 120v and 240v  as some devices have a switch or even say by were you plug it in if it supports auto switching.

Your best bet would be to get in touch with them and see what they say as they might be able to recommend a converter too as your going need one that's good as cheap ones tend to buzz after a while or\and not as good as they say in the first place.


----------



## Frick (Dec 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Check the back of your tv, it will tell you whether you need a converter or just get a power cable which fits the 240v input.



This.


----------



## TeachMeHowToFugly (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

Yea I also tried looking in the manual online and it says absolutely nothing about the voltage which is very unhelpful.

I've avoided opening the box until now as it's a Christmas present, and I want it to remain sealed until Christmas. So I've just gone ahead and bought a 1000W Step Down Transformer (probably too much I know, but wanted some head room) which will be here in time for Christmas.

I was also reading up on the problems Europeans are faced with when it comes to NTSC/PAL devices and their lack of compatibility. As far as I can determine, as long as say... my PAL PS3 is already set at 1080p output before I plug it into the NTSC TV, it shouldn't be a problem via HDMI unless I'm trying to watch a PAL DVD or anything filmed in standard definition in European standards (which I use my laptop for anyway).

I've previously plugged in my laptop via HDMI to an NTSC TV and watched PAL DVD's on the screen so I guess I can just use my computer for movie playback, and the PS3 for HD games.

Anything else I'm missing? It seems like such a minefield!

P.S. This is the step-down convertor I ordered

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00AAWODNI/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2013)

Really just look at the back of the TV. it should be 100-240 V unless it's a model for very specific markets only, which makes very little sense economically.


----------



## TeachMeHowToFugly (Dec 11, 2013)

Well it appears to have been made specifically for the USA, as this TV is ONLY sold at Target and is exclusively marketed from them only.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

Lesson to be learned, don't buy an abnormally cheap TV. Most decent brands aren't even that much more expensive, over here they are all pretty competitavely priced, besides Samsungs and Sonys which go for just a little more because they have a few extra features.


----------



## TeachMeHowToFugly (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I wouldn't say there was any lesson behind this. If I lived in the USA this TV would be functioning perfectly.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 11, 2013)

You can instead get something like this with the correct input head: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/9951396755/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## MRCL (Dec 11, 2013)

TeachMeHowToFugly said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Yea I also tried looking in the manual online and it says absolutely nothing about the voltage which is very unhelpful.
> 
> ...


 
Modern TVs can handle all different formats, ususally. My TV (Panasonic) can handle PAL, SECAM, NTS-C and NTS-J just fine. If your TV is really _specifically _for the US market you could be SOL, however I doubt that. HDMI is HDMI, there is no difference. For PAL DVDs, there should be options on the TV, refer to your manual.

Well, open up and try.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

TeachMeHowToFugly said:


> Well I wouldn't say there was any lesson behind this. If I lived in the USA this TV would be functioning perfectly.


 
But you don't, so it likely isn't going to function properly. If you live in the UK, buy a UK certfied TV. I imagine power will be your only issue, display inputs and such probably won't be any problem.

EDIT: FYI "_I have been told by Element that Target advertised the TV wrong and the TV does not actually have a built in QAM Tuner. This will not effect any one who has a cable box hooked up to it, however for those of us who were expecting plug and play per the website description it will not work unless you purchase a QAM Tuner!!!!"_

_Tuner Type : ATSC/NTSC/QAM_


----------



## TeachMeHowToFugly (Dec 11, 2013)

As far as I'm aware, QAM is not relevant in the UK apart from FreeView. But I already have a box for that, and besides I don't really use my TV for TV anyway, I only use it for games and DVD's, so I don't imagine running into any problems.

Anyway, thanks for the help everybody. Hope when I unbox it for Christmas it works okay!


----------

